# My little family



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

Finally found out how to post thanks to a kind helpful member :3 I'm always talking about my cockatiels and my friends/family get sick of it so I've come here to get my cockatiel hit  
I have a female cinnamon pearl pied, 1 and a half years old named Tiki. She is absolutely the cutest, she is so affectionate. I recently acquired a silver male who is about 2 months old and he's a work in progress. We've named him Alfonse (Alfie) He's now hopping onto my hand on his own and sometimes climbing on me himself. Hopefully I"ll be able to teach him to whistle the star wars imperial march!!! That is my goal. I'll get some pictures of Alfie asap!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww Tiki is gorgeous I know what you mean, Im always talking about my tiels as well


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Now that s a lovely family.Please post more pictures of your cockatiels-Thanks for sharing X x


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol my best friend is calling me "crazy bird lady" now lol

Welcome ... Tiki is gorjus.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I can't wait to hear more about your tiels


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your tiels are beautiful!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome! Tiki is very pretty!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum 

Tiki looks very happy and pretty. Hope your new guy warms up to you soon. Had mine since Feb but he's very hands off. Slowly making progress every month (he likes my company now instead of freaking out lol) but still can't touch him


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Very pretty birds!!!  I think earning trust and love with a bird is such a wonderful process


----------

